# Mercedes G Wagon How much?!!



## ICBM (Feb 7, 2015)

So was looking at cars in the dealership when collecting mine from service and saw a generally standard G wagon for £109k. We actually had one of these in the 80s and it was bloody awful. A rangerover was far superior in the way it drove and the general comfort of the thing. I remember the suspension being absolutely rock hard. Admittedly the new ones look better inside but not hugely different.
I could understand a price tag of around £70k but over £100k seems bloody insane.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

They attract rappers and footballers. That probably accounts for the price.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Horrendous price and cars - really don’t understand why they’re liked so much...


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I learnt clutch control in one in a car park in the early 90s. I recall going to the motor show at the NEC with my father and we were watching the fuel needle go down so fast on the M6 it was almost comical. 
Was a nice solid truck but not spectacular.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

This G wagen, was it totally standard and original?

The ones I have seen have been substantially 'done up', with new interiors and often sweeping changes to the engine bay and drive train making them every bit a 100K vehicle.

I dare say they are very popular with a certain sort of person and much sought-after, too. I'd have an original G wagen on the drive if I had the cash, believe me. Ace vehicles compared to the British offering of the day.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

The cheapest G- Wagen in the UK is the 350d and starts at £96k


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

If the build quality is anything like their cars and vans, i.e. crap, then you may aswell just flush £100k down the toilet!


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Just don’t get the hype they are pig ugly and look old fashioned and Mercedes which I hate,just my honest opinion,each to their own and all that 😂


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

I love Mercedes but that is very ugly and old fashioned!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

The new ones are pretty mental performance wise.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Brian1612 said:


> The new ones are pretty mental performance wise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Mate wash your mouth out 🤦🏻 Right until it sees its first corner 😂


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Steve0rs6 said:


> Mate wash your mouth out  Right until it sees its first corner


That's called handling which is an entirely different thing. It's similar to an RS6 in that respect, great performance on tap & the way it accelerates for a car of it's size/weight is incredible but handling isn't great.

I hate the g wagon personally as well, I'm much the same in that I prefer cars that can handle a corner.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTChris (Feb 19, 2012)

Performance isnt THAT great for the cost. Nearly had a G63 AMG embedded in the side of my Cupra the other day, because he thought he was fast and didn't expect me to be where I was. He pulled out to overtake another car and almost went into me. 577bhp yes, but also yes.. 2.6 tonnes.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

ZTChris said:


> Performance isnt THAT great for the cost. Nearly had a G63 AMG embedded in the side of my Cupra the other day, because he thought he was fast and didn't expect me to be where I was. He pulled out to overtake another car and almost went into me. 577bhp yes, but also yes.. 2.6 tonnes.


Is still 222 bhp/tonne, there are a lot of cars who don't even come close to that. 
Many army's around the world like them, because they are very capable in difficult circumstances. 
It sit in a similar group as a Humvee, you don't buy that for handeling.

Can't compare apples to pears, they are two totally different things.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I think there is a difference between the original/older models and the ones which come equipped with the latest Mercedes electrics which usually work intermittently!

A fantastic off-road machine, crude no doubt and the very last thing that you should put an AMG engine in but for their time they were great. My old boss had one and we used to tow the combine header about with it, hell of a lot cooler than a Land Rover Defender at the time.


----------



## ZTChris (Feb 19, 2012)

Caledoniandream said:


> Is still 222 bhp/tonne, there are a lot of cars who don't even come close to that.
> Many army's around the world like them, because they are very capable in difficult circumstances.
> It sit in a similar group as a Humvee, you don't buy that for handeling.
> 
> Can't compare apples to pears, they are two totally different things.


While I agree I dont think this one ever sees dirt. It seems like a very expensive way to get your **** handed to you by every hot hatch.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

ZTChris said:


> While I agree I dont think this one ever sees dirt. It seems like a very expensive way to get your **** handed to you by every hot hatch.


 Very true, but I think only 0.5% of all 4wd go off road, or anything more than up the kerb.
Half of the stuff is status symbols, ever tried a Range Rover or an X6 with 22 inch wheels in a field?
But what I try to say, the base is not bad, it's a tractor, capable in the right hands, but it's nothing like a hot hatch.
Was never designed for it, you can plough a field with it, but you can't win a race against anything lighter. 
But people buy it because it is big, and want all the bling on it, destroying a good tool by using it for the wrong job.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

They are cool cars, it doesn't need a silly AMG or Brabus engine to do it's intended job. A 6 cylinder diesel would be ample for the job I'd give it.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well it's the G Class now rather than G Wagon as it used to be, which kind of goes some way to showing what Mercedes are aiming at. 

The G Wagen was always a bit of an anomaly but it's become that typical Chelsea tractor type thing. I used to love how they looked, they're ugly and old school but been updated and offer a modern drive.

Sadly I don't like their image now and as said, they'll become footballers cars with silly big wheels and unnecessary bling. Kind of the opposite of how they used to be as they always seemed quiet utilitarian.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I like the older original ones, to be honest I like the look of the revamped new one but wouldn't 'choose' to buy one over something else. I'd rather have the old 'real' version.

Merc clearly got on the retro vibe and the clientele buying them have money and influence and it's making them money. Whether that's to our taste or not it makes good business sense for them.

I love the look of old, rough, mud pluggers that look like they could blaze a trail through the amazon. Not sure a chelsea tractor with 22s gives me that same feel.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Made in https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magna_Steyr

I've been there with my old job.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

j3ggo said:


> Made in https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magna_Steyr
> 
> I've been there with my old job.


Same as the rcz.
That was my rebuttal when people called it "french crap"
It's actually Austrian crap


----------

